

Facebook f8 Livestream - brianbreslin
http://www.facebook.com/f8?sk=app_283743208319386

======
jmjerlecki
Can you imagine Steve Jobs doing a comedy skit at the beginning of a keynote?
This is just painful to watch. "errbbody's hands go up!"

